# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Ghost Hotels of the Catskills

## andynap

Interesting article on the rise and  demise of the Catskill Hotels

http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...catskills.html#

----------


## Rahena

Andynap! You have shared such great and informative link with all of us. This is really informative kind of thing which you have done. I just love to read all this kind of ghostly stuff, I hope that someone else will also like your post and appreciate you.

----------

